# how hard is it to find work in Canada for non-Natives?



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Excuse me for my ignorance, but how difficult is it for a US or UK citizen to apply for work visas in Canada?
We are a family of four from Oregon, USA and our daughters and I have dual UK/US citizenship--my husband only US. 
We have lived in the UK and France, but never Canada and curious to know how realistic our recent brainstorm is to 'get over the border'?!
Thanks for any and all help/advice,
Beth


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Pecosa said:


> Excuse me for my ignorance, but how difficult is it for a US or UK citizen to apply for work visas in Canada?
> We are a family of four from Oregon, USA and our daughters and I have dual UK/US citizenship--my husband only US.
> We have lived in the UK and France, but never Canada and curious to know how realistic our recent brainstorm is to 'get over the border'?!
> Thanks for any and all help/advice,
> Beth


Immigration to Canada is, for the most part, dependent on employment. You must either have an occupation on the list of 29 that Canada deems important and in short supply OR find an employer who is willing to apply to the Government of Canada for permission to hire you.
There is also an entrepreneurial programme where immigration is granted but which requires a large investment by the applicant.
You should read the following website:- Search - Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------

